# Ethernet port not working Not seen By Xp



## bettz (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi all I'm in the process of swapping my old motherboard & cpu into my friends case whenafter formatting and installing Xp fresh, I'm having problems with Xp recognizing my network.

My ethernet card is built into my motherboard which is a Asus M2V  i think its a Attansic L1 Gigabit Ethernet. It was working fine in my old pc. After installing Xp fresh again i installed all the drivers and it was working but after rebooting installing windows updates etc the card wont come back on. There's no light at the back of the port either i've tried enabling the port, disabling, uninstalling and updating the drivers but still no luck.

After doing another format (thought this might help) the network is no longer shown in device manager and when i try to add neew hardware it only gives me microsoft network options, not the Attansic L1 Gigabit Ethernet.

Any ideas or shall i just buy a cheap ethernet card?

I checked Event viewer and this error was shown
Windows saved user Pc123\Joe Bloggs registry while an application or service was still using the registry during log off. The memory used by the user's registry has not been freed. The registry will be unloaded when it is no longer in use. 

This is often caused by services running as a user account, try configuring the services to run in either the LocalService or NetworkService account.


----------



## fart_plume (Apr 12, 2009)

check to see if it's enabled in the bios.


----------



## bettz (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes i think so i've reset the Cmos & loaded default settings


----------



## fart_plume (Apr 13, 2009)

What chipset is it? I had a Nvidia chipset do this to me. I had install and uninstall. the drivers serveral times to get it to work properly.


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 13, 2009)

Make sure you have the latest bios and drivers:http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&product=1&model=M2V&type=map&f_type=3

If you are running xp 32 bit and you have more than 3 Gigs of memory, try removing some so you have only 3 or less.

When you reset the bios, it looks as if, by the manual, it set to disabled.

View attachment 24944   You need to go into the bios and enable it.


----------



## bettz (Apr 13, 2009)

My Bios is version 2101 network card had been working fine. I checked the Bios it was enabled i tried booting with it disabled & then enabling it but still no luck. I've managed to get it showing in divice manager but it's got a yellow exclamation mark it says the device cannot start (code10) any ideas?

I've tried reinstalling the chipset drivers etc


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 13, 2009)

Have you checked for virus, trojan or dialers?

Did windows update add any service packs for your nic or lan adapter,  if it did uninstall them. and reload your drivers for the Attansic L1 Gigabit Ethernet.


----------



## bettz (Apr 13, 2009)

I've formatted & installed Xp twice but still no luck.

When it first went wrond i used system restore hoping it would work when it didnt i reverted the changes back & my port was working fine untill i restarted my pc then it disappeared.

I think im just going to get a cheap pci card as i think my friend using a wannado livebox and connects via Usb anyway.

One more question whats with the different network card speeds will a 10/100 card be enough?


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 13, 2009)

bettz said:


> I've formatted & installed Xp twice but still no luck.
> 
> When it first went wrond i used system restore hoping it would work when it didnt i reverted the changes back & my port was working fine untill i restarted my pc then it disappeared.
> 
> ...



10/100 means the network card supports a 10 mbps connection or a 100 mpbs connection and will automatically switch to the correct speed based on the network it is connected to.  100 mbps is the most common network speed used in home networks so a card supporting that would probably be enough.  However, 10/100/1000 mbps cards are so cheap you might as well get the one that supports 1000 mbps network speed for future proofing.


----------



## marks589 (Sep 5, 2010)

*easy solution that worked for my xp ethernet port*

this might worked for me. got it from here: http://en.kioskea.net/forum/affich-100254-network-cable-unplugged-but-isn-t


1.) Shut dowm your PC.
2.) Unplug the power cord.
3.) If you have a laptop, remove the battery as well.
4.) Walk away from the problem for at least 30 minutes.
5.) When you return, reconnect battery and power cord.
5.) Start as usual.
6.) If this solves the problem, take 20 minutes and post this to all of those message boards that you didn't find the solution to.


----------



## scaminatrix (Sep 5, 2010)

Go into BIOS and look for an option that says 'Plug and Play OS' or 'Auto Assign IRQ' I can't remeber but look for that option and change it then boot into windows.

I had the same problem, I had to stop windows assigning an address to my lan, and make the BIOS assign the address.

Hope this helps.


EDIT: OMG I didn't realise how OLD this thread is!


----------

